# Air Rifle Help Please



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Not sure hwere to put this. Can anyone advise on an air rifle? I want to buy my wife one so that she can shoot in the yard and use for small game. I am looking to spend around $100.00. Can a decent one be bought at this price? What recommendations and where to buy??? Which is better, Co2 or Pump?

Thanks


----------



## snappersnatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

check Cabelas Christmas catalog,they have a gun called Lady Recon 177 cal 525fps for $109.99 an its PINK can't find much for 100 bucks anymore but this might just be what your looking for


----------



## big john (Feb 1, 2007)

co2 is good if you dont mind spending the money (always havin to buy co2) the only neg is they dont perform good in the winter!!(or cold) between me and my son we have 4 rifles and 3 pistols in co2!! we also have 4 pump models!! a crossman 2100, 760 and 764 also have a benjamin 392 right know the 392 is my fav

we hunt with the pumps (2100,392) the co2s are a little weak but the would work also for hunting squirls (the 2100 isnt to bad 755ft/sec)

the crossman 2100 is on sale for 59.95 or the 2104 for 69.95 is the 2100 with a cheap scope
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-2100b-air-rifle.shtml
we have one and my son uses it on squirls with no problems

or spend a little more and get this
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-392-pump-air-rifle.shtml
149.90 it is well worth it I love this gun plus it is a .22 and I have shot rabbits and squirls with it no problems even shot a ground hog too!!!


but here is the one is on my wish list its 399 and I would get it in .22 and it shoots at 900 ft/sec 
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-discovery-air-rifle.shtml

while your at pyramydair check out all the rifles 

Big John


----------



## big john (Feb 1, 2007)

Just to let you know I have bought several guns from Pyramyd Air and their customer service is great plus get the 10 shots for 10$ It comes with a full report on the ft per second per pump


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought mine at Jays but see Meijer has also.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

meijers has the 1000 or 1200 fps quest .177 and scope for 99$$
seen that dunhams had the ruger .177 1000 or 1200 with scope and black for same a- 99$ and i thought that was a little better quality and might pick that up soon


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

You should be able to find a pellet gun that is a break open that is 1000fps or 1200fps for close to $100. I would go with a break open unless it is too hard for your wife to cock. They are very accurate and reliable.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

I found this thread after a search. I think I too could use a good air rifle/pellet gun. I have a sparrow problem over my blue bird house, I think a little manual intevention is needed.

Well I dug out 3 bb/pellet guns to figure out which one I could shoot the best. I even set up the lead sled just to be as solid as I could be. The first 2, one a crossman and one a daisy, both pump ups, I could not get them to repeat any better than a grapefruit size group at 50 feet.

The third is better, say a group the size of a quarter, I am not real excited by this but its the best I could muster. The trigger is horrible - the sights even worse, I guess I could put a scope on it but pooring money into it is probably better spent on a new gun.

Does anybody have a testemonial towards a good outfit? Pictures of groups? Cost expectations, where its made/where you bought it etc.

I have a itch, needs scratchin.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Wareagle1 said:


> I found this thread after a search. I think I too could use a good air rifle/pellet gun. I have a sparrow problem over my blue bird house, I think a little manual intevention is needed.
> 
> Well I dug out 3 bb/pellet guns to figure out which one I could shoot the best. I even set up the lead sled just to be as solid as I could be. The first 2, one a crossman and one a daisy, both pump ups, I could not get them to repeat any better than a grapefruit size group at 50 feet.
> 
> ...


My next gun will be an Airforce...(google Airforce Air Guns, "weapons" sites are blocked on my work PC otherwise I'd post a link.) Guaranteed to shoot 1" groups or less at 50 yards.
I currently shoot a Cabelas Outfitter, OK gun - garbage trigger. Can still manage nickel sized groups at 25 yards - past that it goes all to heck (and I get the .22lr out).

Also-If you are super concerned about the accuracy you need to try several different kinds of pellets. Mine tends to shoot "wadcutter" style pellets more accurately than other types ( Beeman Crow-Magnum or RWS Meistekulgen are the best for mine) and I was not impressed with the PBA Raptor that I shot - a 10 shot group looked more like a shotgun pattern than a rifle group. I also weighed sample pellets on my powder scale - almost all the pellets I tried from Beeman and RWS were very consistient pellet to pellet where the Crossman and PBA stuff were all over the place (IIRC - there was a 12-15% spread in the high/low weights on the ones I weighed)


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Wareagle1 said:


> I found this thread after a search. I think I too could use a good air rifle/pellet gun. I have a sparrow problem over my blue bird house, I think a little manual intevention is needed.
> 
> Well I dug out 3 bb/pellet guns to figure out which one I could shoot the best. I even set up the lead sled just to be as solid as I could be. The first 2, one a crossman and one a daisy, both pump ups, I could not get them to repeat any better than a grapefruit size group at 50 feet.
> 
> ...


I have a Daisy Powerline 901, it's a pumper, the last one I'll ever buy. My next one will be a break-open gun. The best group I can get is about the size of cigarette pack at 18 yards,,,,,, and that's with a SCOPE!! 

Pellets are just not uniform enough to get good groupings.


----------



## anthonyd87 (Jun 8, 2009)

spend another 30 and get the gamo big cat


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

$139 for the Big Cat at Dicks. I bought one for my chipmunk problem, problem solved and am now focusing on the starlings. 1000 fps shooting lead, 1200 shooting raptor but the groups are terrible so stick with the lead. Completely happy with the rifle......


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

I purcashed a Gamo at Bass Pro for around $150.00. I have a chipmunk problem too. I'm at 12 and counting. Good gun with scope and accurate.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

My son purchased the 100.00 ruger at meijers. We put a 4x scope on it and it is a tack driver at 35 to 40 yards. Has accounted for many chipy's.
Another trick that works well for the chipy's is a 5 gallon pail with a piece of 2x4 for them to walk up and look at the nice pile of sunflower seeds on top of the water. Fill the bucket half way and your in business. They will be walking the plank in no time.


Grizzly.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> meijers has the 1000 or 1200 fps quest .177 and scope for 99$$
> seen that dunhams had the ruger .177 1000 or 1200 with scope and black for same a- 99$ and i thought that was a little better quality and might pick that up soon


Its actually on sale right now for 79.00. But I own one, and knowing what I know now, I would spend 10 bucks on one. Brother n law has same air rifle. Neither of us could get that thing to pattern worth a damn using 5 different types pellets.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

anthonyd87 said:


> spend another 30 and get the gamo big cat


Yes, just chuck the scope and put a red dot on it as I did. Takes a while to break in but accuracy is quite good and plenty fast. ( about 1000 ft/sec )


----------

